# Qui a fait St Petersbourg ?



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

J'aimerais bien repartir toute seule en juin quelques jours, et j'hésite entre plusieurs destinations..
le Bénin, la Thailande, j'en rêve mais bon pour 5 jours et pour une jeune biche solo de 20 printemps à peine c'est chaud donc on oublie
NY pourquoi pas...mais pas bien dépaysant comme voyage

mais la dernière idée en date c'est saint Petersbourg, donc si l'un(e) d'entre vous y a déjà été, j'aimerais en connaître un peu plus sur cette ville.


----------



## S_a_c_h_a (18 Avril 2007)

J'ai horreur de ce verbe "faire" quand il s'agit de parler de voyage !  J'ai fait la Corse, j'ai fait la Tunisie, j'ai fait, j'ai fait, j'ai fait ... 
Mais bon voyage quand même !


----------



## CBi (18 Avril 2007)

St Petesbourg est très sympa et la Floride n'est pas chère.  
Il faut absolument loger au Don Cesar Hotel, à Saint Pete Beach, et visiter le musée Dali près du port de Saint Petersbourg.

Bon voyage


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> ...mais pas bien dépaysant comme voyage...


l'islande alors


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2007)

Ou la Suisse?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> J'aimerais bien repartir toute seule en juin quelques jours, et j'hésite entre plusieurs destinations..
> le Bénin, la Thailande, j'en rêve mais bon pour 5 jours et pour une jeune biche solo de 20 printemps à peine c'est chaud donc on oublie
> NY pourquoi pas...mais pas bien dépaysant comme voyage
> 
> mais la dernière idée en date c'est saint Petersbourg, donc si l'un(e) d'entre vous y a déjà été, j'aimerais en connaître un peu plus sur cette ville.



Sinon :
Le 93 ?  




PS : au début j'ai cru que c'était une question d'histoire sur la fondation de St Petersbourg.


----------



## je hais les ordis (18 Avril 2007)

ya pas des emeutes en russie en ce moment ?? ou c'était peut être juste a Moscou


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

CBi a dit:


> St Petesbourg est tr&#232;s sympa et la Floride n'est pas ch&#232;re.
> Il faut absolument loger au Don Cesar Hotel, &#224; Saint Pete Beach, et visiter le mus&#233;e Dali pr&#232;s du port de Saint Petersbourg.
> 
> Bon voyage



en fait, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; &#224; St Petersburg en floride.  le mus&#233;e Dali je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; visit&#233; ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )  et je pensais a "saint petersbourg comme en russie" moi plutot  

cela dit merci pour l'hotel car pas impossible que je refasse un itin&#233;rant en floride un de ces 4


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Avril 2007)

Faut pas un visa pour partir en Russie? Dépêche toi si oui. 

Tu nous enverras les photos, j'aimerais bien partir là-bas aussi. Quand je serai riche. :hein:  Et que j'aurais plus peur de l'avion! :afraid:


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2007)

Moi j'ai fait popo, ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> en fait, j'ai déjà été


« Je suis déjà allé » ou « Je me suis déjà rendu ». Déjà à l'oral, ça m'agace, mais à l'écrit ! Plutôt n'importe quelle faute d'orthographe que ça.


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> NY pourquoi pas...mais pas bien d&#233;paysant comme voyage




enorme cette phrase 

d&#233;j&#224;, tu "fais" des destinations et apr&#232;s, tu sais d&#233;j&#224; ce que tu vas trouver d'avance! :afraid: 

Mieux vaut rester &#224; la maison alors ! 


Bon aller, j'suis sympa, regarde cette page, il y a les coordonn&#233;es de quelqu'un qui a fait saint petersbourg.

Quelques infos par l&#224;, pour commencer... 

Pour le visa, tu as int&#233;r&#234;t de commencer la d&#233;marche, car j'imagine qu'ils sont casse ******* (cout du visa + invitation obligatoire= deux fois plus cher)


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2007)

A la question initiale : Rudolph Sbourg.


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2007)

St Peter se bourre  ??


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

yvos a dit:


> enorme cette phrase
> 
> d&#233;j&#224;, tu "fais" des destinations et apr&#232;s, tu sais d&#233;j&#224; ce que tu vas trouver d'avance! :afraid:
> 
> ...



En m&#234;me temps si je sais ce que je vais y trouver c'est que je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; &#224; new york ainsi que dans pas mal de villes des &#233;tats unis maintenant, et je sais que bon il y a plus d&#233;paysant comme voyage, j'ai envie de changer. 
quant au mot "faire" je vois pas ce qui vous taquine &#224; ce point c'est une fa&#231;on de parler  qui n'a rien de p&#233;joratif...c'est pas grave  merci pour les liens


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> j'ai déjà été


Et allez On ne change pas une équipe qui gagne.


----------



## elKBron (18 Avril 2007)

qui a fait saint pertesbourg ?



> Fond&#233;e par le Tsar Pierre le Grand en mai 1703 qui voulait ainsi ouvrir en Russie &#171; une fen&#234;tre sur l'Europe &#187;, Saint-P&#233;tersbourg fut la capitale de l'Empire russe du XVIIIe si&#232;cle si&#232;cle au XXe si&#232;cle (la capitale a &#233;t&#233; transf&#233;r&#233;e &#224; Moscou apr&#232;s la R&#233;volution russe de 1917).


merci wikipedia



quoi  HS ?


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et allez On ne change pas une équipe qui gagne.



c'est quoi le problème ce matin au juste ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> c'est quoi le probl&#232;me ce matin au juste ?


Nan, nan !... 
Ce n'est pas que ce matin !...




Faut pas vouloir poster plus vite que son ombre...





elKBron a dit:


> qui a fait *saint pertesbourg* ?


... sinon on a le clavier qui fourche, M&#244;&#244;&#244;sieur !... 
Les majuscules, aussi...


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

c'est bon à savoir 
si maitre capello a des informations utiles sur cette ville de russie où je ne suis _jamais allée _en tout cas c'est volontiers


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

Et merde.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> c'est quoi le probl&#232;me ce matin au juste ?


Tu n'as pas compris? 

Il te dit que tu fais des f&#244;tes.
Et il aime pas les f&#244;tes.
Et avec Docounet, le truc chiant, c'est que t'auras beau poster autant d'autoportraits que tu veux dans portfolio, il n'en sera pas plus indulgent pour autant avec tes f&#244;tes.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> si maitre capello a des informations utiles sur cette ville de russie où je ne suis _jamais allée _en tout cas c'est volontiers


Eh ben voilà C'était compliqué ? Ça a perturbé tes chakras ? Non ? Tant mieux.
Va et ne pêche plus.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu n'as pas compris?
> 
> Il te dit que tu fais des fôtes.
> Et il aime pas les fôtes.
> Et avec Docounet, le truc chiant, c'est que t'auras beau poster autant d'autoportraits que tu veux dans portfolio, il n'en sera pas plus indulgent pour autant avec tes fôtes.


C'est pas vrai. Les tiennes sont pardonnées d'avance.


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

et on ne peut pas feinter et utiliser "été" en tant que participe passé du verbe être ?? du genre je suis à Saint Petersbourg, ...j'été à Saint Petersbourg...  



 je sors


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2007)

moi aussi j'y ai &#233;t&#233; all&#233; !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> moi aussi j'y ai &#233;t&#233; all&#233; !


Bien tent&#233;, mais, de m&#233;moire, on ne peut pas surcomposer les temps des verbes ne se conjuguant pas &#224; la voie passive.  Enfin, tout &#231;a ne nous rendra ni Mike Brant, ni Pierre le Grand.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2007)

Je vois pas l'interêt d'aller dans un pays d'ivrognes braillards et joueurs de balalaïka, quand on peut se napalmer le foie peinard à la maison ; et avec que du bon, en plus...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> moi aussi j'y ai été allé !



Oui, mais toi tu as un régime riche en fibres...


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Sinon :
> Le 93 ?
> 
> 
> ...



_le 9-3 c'est pas des paysans* ! 



sinon, j'ai aussi cru que c'était une question pour savoir qui était ce Pierre-Le-Grand et je me voyais déjà évoquer la grandeur de cet homme (2 mètres approximativement ) et les noms de Shostakovitch et de la bataille de Leningrad, l'énormité du musée de l'Ermitage (voir le film de Sokourov et/ou Andreï Roublev de Tarkovsky) et la naissance de Léon Zitrone (ça fait plus classe que Nicolas de Stael, Sacha Guitry ou la comtesse Rostopchine de Ségur hein ! ), j'suis déçu ! _



_Mais c'est dépaysant quand l'animateur de St-Denis que je fus va au Raincy _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2007)

En ce moment je fais Marseille... C'est fou ce qu'il y a comme pinzutti, ici... Heureusement que je rentre ce soir...


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2007)

_hey dingue, quelle co&#239;ncidence, cet &#233;t&#233;, ma belle d'&#233;t&#233;  comme des champs et moi, nous faisons la Corse&#8230; je retournerais bien dans la baie d'Aiacciu  et sous la Capo Tafunatu&#8230; 

rien que pour ces cochons de Corse tiens ! 
_


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4239894 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fait popo, ce matin


 
On dit "je suis allé à Popo" ce matin! 

Le passage à la douane s'est bien passé?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4240044 a dit:
			
		

> _... ma belle d'été ..._



Tu comptes la lourder à la rentrée?...


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4240044 a dit:
			
		

> _hey dingue, quelle co&#239;ncidence, cet &#233;t&#233;, ma belle d'&#233;t&#233;  comme des champs et moi, nous faisons la Corse&#8230; je retournerais bien dans la baie d'Aiacciu  et sous la Capo Tafunatu&#8230;
> 
> rien que pour ces cochons de Corse tiens !
> _



Moi je fais la corse en Septembre :love:

Faut du matos en particulier pour faire la corse ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2007)

Et meeeeeerde!... :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (18 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4240050 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je fais la corse en Septembre :love:
> 
> Faut du matos en particulier pour faire la corse ?



une bonnne éponge foie


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4240050 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je fais la corse en Septembre :love:
> 
> Faut du matos en particulier pour faire la corse ?


 
Trois fois rien:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2007)

'Bécile!


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu comptes la lourder à la rentrée?...


_
cafougnette va !! 

c'était pour faire écho au film de ton ami parigo-chtimi ! _


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Trois fois rien:



joli


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4240019 a dit:
			
		

> _lje me voyais déjà évoquer la grandeur de cet homme (2 mètres approximativement ) etc etc..._




D'ailleurs, à propos de taille de trucs en rapport avec la Russie, j'ai appris il y a peu que Raspoutine avait un bouzin de plus de 30 centimètres de long, même qu'il est exposé, baignant dans son formol, dans un musée kekpart là-bas.


...
Tu vois Patoch, ya des chouettos visites à faire chez les russkofs.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> joli



Tiens, t'es là toi? Fais bisou à tonton PATOCH'...


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens, t'es là toi? Fais bisou à tonton PATOCH'...



tu piques pas toi le matin?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> De la culture, de la culture, plein de culture.




D'ailleurs moisellecha, si tu y vas, au retour, tu pourras faire plaisir (et envie) à notre Doc à nous, en claironnant fièrement :

"J'ai été voir la teub à Raspoutine!!".


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

j'y penserai assurément


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2007)

Moi j'aimerais bien y aller pour faire le Gogol.


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> D'ailleurs moisellecha, si tu y vas, au retour, tu pourras faire plaisir (et envie) à notre Doc à nous, en claironnant fièrement :
> 
> "J'ai été voir la teub à Raspoutine!!".


P'tet m&#234;me qu'ils vendent une r&#233;plique en caoutchouc dans la boutique souvenir a la sortie du mus&#233;e


----------



## Craquounette (18 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> j'y penserai assurément



Et au retour de vacances on aura droit à "Je me suis fait la teub de Raspoutine"   

_----> Exit_ :rateau:


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ou la Suisse?



tiens je t'avais pas vu toi ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> et on ne peut pas feinter et utiliser "&#233;t&#233;" en tant que participe pass&#233; du verbe &#234;tre ?? du genre je suis &#224; Saint Petersbourg, ...j'&#233;t&#233; &#224; Saint Petersbourg...
> 
> 
> 
> je sors



Remarque, Saint Petersbourg l'&#233;t&#233;, il parait que &#231;a n'est pas mal (mais l'hiver, &#231;a caille :sick


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque, Saint Petersbourg l'été, il parait que ça n'est pas mal (mais l'hiver, ça caille :sick


 
J'ai beau chercher j'arrive pas à trouver le calembour


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'aimerais bien y aller pour faire le Gogol.



pas besoin de la Russie pour ça. Y a le Bar.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> tiens je t'avais pas vu toi ! :love:



Je sais, je suis d'un naturel discret.  Mais, restons dans le sujet.

_La Suisse, &#238;le au milieu de l'Europe &#224; moins de 4 heures de TGV de Paris. On est tout de suite frapp&#233; par l'extr&#234;me chaleur et l'accueil de ses habitants. Lausanne est une ville &#224; d&#233;couvrir, de m&#234;me que Vevey et son mus&#233;e de la photo. Les balades sur les quais au bord du lac, promettent elles aussi de belles d&#233;couvertes, agr&#233;ment&#233;es d'un arr&#234;t sur une terrasse.

La Suisse? Elle vous attend._

&#199;a a l'air pas mal...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai beau chercher j'arrive pas &#224; trouver le calembour



&#212; ni&#231;ois qui mal y pense*, il n'y a pas de calembourg, juste un jeu de mots : transformation de son participe pass&#233; en saison &#224; venir ! 




(*) Et quand tu &#233;voqueras tes souvenirs de Bamako, je pourrais mettre "&#212; Ni&#231;ois qui Mali pense"  one more time


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je sais, je suis d'un naturel discret.  Mais, restons dans le sujet.
> 
> _La Suisse, &#238;le au milieu de l'Europe &#224; moins de 4 heures de TGV de Paris. On est tout de suite frapp&#233; par l'extr&#234;me chaleur et l'accueil de ses habitants. Lausanne est une ville &#224; d&#233;couvrir, de m&#234;me que Vevey et son mus&#233;e de la photo. Les balades sur les quais au bord du lac, promettent elles aussi de belles d&#233;couvertes, agr&#233;ment&#233;es d'un arr&#234;t sur une terrasse.
> 
> ...



et si, Web&#244;, on avan&#231;ait la date du voyage de mademoisellecha? Disons, le 20 avril?


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

c'est charmant tout ça


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Avril 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> c'est charmant tout ça



Olivier est un peu plus que "tout ça".


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> gnagna la suisse etc



Hin! 

Pas UNE teub dans le formol!

C'est pas comme ça que tu vas faire venir Doc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Olivier est un peu plus que "tout ça".



Certes, c'est aussi un chaud lapin !


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hin!
> 
> Pas UNE teub dans le formol!
> 
> C'est pas comme &#231;a que tu vas faire venir Doc.



Non, en Suisse, elles sont &#224; l'air libre les teubs. Et tant mieux.

(elles se baladent pas sur la plage non plus hein. Faut pas pousser. Quoique il parait que Olivier va faire une performance tout bient&#244;t)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

Il n'y avait pas un film (une série de films, même) avec des titres comme "Sylvia does Houston" "Silvia does NY" tout ça.

Non ?


----------



## elKBron (18 Avril 2007)

non. tu confonds avec martine à la plage, martine à la montagne, martine sur macgé...


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2007)

Ou avec Emmanuelle, tout &#231;a, tout &#231;a


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2007)

je vois qu'on a bien progress&#233;! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

J'habites un vieux bourg et j'ai une photo de st peter !


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Avril 2007)

Chez moi, il y a le petit dernier qui a fait ses huit ans. La semaine dernière, il a fait premier en dictée


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

Hop. 
Merci d'avoir transform&#233; de vous-m&#234;me cette discussion en fil &#224; flood 

Du coup, j'ai moins &#224; me creuser la t&#234;te pour trouver un motif de fermeture 

Deux petites choses tout de m&#234;me :
1/ Le net regorge d'information sur le tourisme.
Les gens que tu pourras rencontrer sur des sites d&#233;di&#233;s au tourisme, tu ne les conna&#238;tras pas non plus, c'est un fait, mais au moins, ils ne se foutront pas de toi et de tes &#233;tats d'&#226;mes et autres questionnements introspectifs du matin 
2/ Si vraiment tu recherches l'avis de la fange de ce forum, jugeant que seul celui-ci saura &#233;clairer ta lanterne&#8230;
Il y a d&#233;j&#224; un fil de discussion sur les voyages.

Et &#212; miracle !!!!!!!!!!


La recherche peut t'aider &#224; le trouver&#8230;

:sleep:


----------

